# Susys Chihuahuas?



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Has anyone ever bought a chi from Susys Chihuahuas? I've been looking around for another chihuahua and came across her site. it looks good, but then again, I'm a novice at buying chihuahuas. I bought Priya and Malachi from a lady at work . They are totally out of standard and she's also a byb. I wanted to buy this one the "right" way and wanted to see what you guys thought about this one!
http://www.susyschihuahuas.com


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Lovely, lovely, lovely dogs!!!!  I wouldn't mind having one of their pups myself..... just look at BK's Lil Marco Polo and Debdans Blues Clues!!!! they are adorable!   Very informative site, shows dog's pedigrees and their show results. GO for it!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I think they sound ok but I do not understand that they say they do not let puppies go home until 8 weeks of age but if you leave your puppy till it is past 8 weeks then you have to pay an additional $25 for boarding per week plus any extra shots or exams if you leave them past 8 weeks. That just seems a little wierd but everything else seems ok. This is the part that don't seem quite right or do they just want you to pick up your pup when it is exactly 8 weeks old?

If your pup is not picked up or shipped by the age of 8 weeks, you must pay the balance plus $25 a week boarding charge (to cover any additional food, vaccines, and vet care).


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea the age thing got me too but i'm IN LOVE with "Dante" he has that nose like little Jack sparrow!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw that! He reminds me of Jack!! My dream one would be a long hair fawn/white/creame male . Like Marco Polo, the male on this site! One that kinda looks like Zero!!! :love1: I'm sooo in love with him LOL!! Or..a merle. After seeing Jack, I really love those 
Decisions decisions :daisy:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

susy's dogs are gorgeous (im NOT as thrilled with some of her mothers females though)
personally I prefere to see a breeder keeping toy breeds till they are 10-12 weeks but other than that. she shows, she does the genetic testing and her dogs are simply wonderfull.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow..10-12 weeks?! I guess just cause they are so small? I got Priya and malachi when they were 2 days shy of 6 weeks!! :binky: They were really tiny and I knew that was 2 early, so I thought 8 weeks was perfect.  Maybe the 50 extra dollars for her to keep one 2 more weeks would be worth it.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

with toy breeds its generally better for their development, they do better if they stay with their litter mates a little longer.
NO breed should leavetheir siblings until 8 weeks, but with toy breeds and slower to develop breeds its best to give them anothr 2-4 weeks to properly develop their social skills. 
while 8 weeks is acceptable and still common practice, the general thought on it by many is 10 weeks should be the youngest.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree wih foxywench - all the males are stunning but a couple of the females look a little hmm.....well look at the last two females again.  Meeooww!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I think that the females you're talking about are actually her mom's Chis and I doubt they're used for breeding. Probably just pets  ....


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

Could someone advise me please, as I've just read something and I'm abit worried. Below is a quote off the site

Prevention is most important. Give your puppy NUTRI-CAL or STAT (1-1.5 cc) 3-4 times daily in the morning, when puppy is playing hard the day and big helping at bedtime, and until puppy is 4-5 months old. 

I'm a little worried about giving my baby - when she's here - Nutri-cal 3-4 times a day as I won't be home. I'm hoping to take a week off work when I bring her home to keep an eye on her etc and I'll coming home in my lunch break.

But how am I able to give her it three times a day or so if I'm not home.
It's kinda scared me cos I don't know how I'd cope if I came home and something had happened to her. 

Sorry to go on or hi-jack the thread but I don't know who better to ask than you guys.

Thank you xxx


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

just make sure shes eating plenty, i free feed my guys and have NEVER had a problem with hypoglycemia.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I only gave it to Priya when she was like 6 weeks old. We got her VERY young and she was and IS a picky eater. Some days she doesn't want to eat at all, doesn't care about treats . So I'll give her some then too.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I like her dogs a lot, except for mom's chihuahuas, who are definitely not up to standard. Maybe these dogs are not for breeding purposes? Other than that, I find she lets go of her pup a little early ( 8 weeks instead of 12), but overall, she definitely looks like a very good quality breeder.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

we had to give Justice some Nutri cal when we got her home she was like jsut makeing the pound mark and she was 10 weeks.

when Jemini had her pups i didn't let them go till they was 12 weeks, the new owners was welcome to come over and see there baby but couldn't take them home


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks alot - my mind is settled now. I got quite worried :shock:

Her babies look lovely and I was quite happy with her site in general jmo

xxx


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_Yup, they look pretty good to me too!  They have some very nice Chis and sounds like responsible breeders. I'd say GO FOR IT! lol

Do let us know how you get on, yeah?

x_


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll for sure let everyone know. I haven't even made up my mind yet. I know what kind I want if i DO get a chihuahua, but not even sure if I'll get a chihuahua. I love Shih Tzus, and Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. I really need to think about it LOL!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> i'm IN LOVE with "Dante" he has that nose like little Jack sparrow!


Isn't he so cute. My boyfriend and I were cracking up the other day at the thought of those two together. We said Dante looks like he has a crazy personality like Jack  Even his facial expression reminded me of Crazy Captain Jack Sparrow :lol:

Susy's has some nice dogs but the mom does breed those females. And another thing is that she does business with Jack's "breeder" which made me wary. Like I always say, it seems impossible to find a true GOOD breeder but compared to the majority she seems good. 

I always wanted a Cavalier too! I don't think I would like the hair though, and after how much our cocker sheds and the ear infections I don't think I would have one but they have the CUTEST baby faces :love5:


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I know..the face is ADORABLE. Wanna just kiss em ! I didn't know about the shedding, I've only had chihuahus, labs, German Shephards and Mutts before-and the rat terrier. I just think the Cavaliers are adorable with the hair and lil faces Ohh..but Shih Tzus with the hair, or another lil Chi -see...too many flippin decisions!!


----------

